# Pair of Firestone Flying Ace's



## frankster41 (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is a pair of Firestone Flying Ace's. The silver and red one, a 39 Huffman built which I gave up looking for the right chainguard and rack. I used some other Dayton built ones. This was a project bike when I got it. The blue and white one is  Colson built and I just picked this one up. It has original paint.I am happy to have these in my collection.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful bikes! Colson bikes are nice!


----------



## slick (Oct 7, 2012)

Love the blister tank Colson. If it ever has to leave the collection let me know. I'm in!! Those colors are outstanding!


----------



## 55tbird (Oct 8, 2012)

*Great finds Frank!!*

Great looking bikes Frank. Congrats on your latest find,  Mike


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 8, 2012)

Gorgeous pair of Flying Ace's!!!!!!!  Neat to see both manufacturers side by side.


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the positive coments everyone. frankster41


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 11, 2016)

Totally nice!!


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow thats an old post. Someone did some digging.


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 13, 2016)

Love them!!! Id like one of the blister tank colson aces too someday!


----------



## Boris (Dec 17, 2016)

I've posted mine a few times on the CABE, but here it is again. I really like the rough look.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 17, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I've posted mine a few times on the CABE, but here it is again. I really like the rough look.
> 
> View attachment 397627




Post it as many times as you want Dave.
I also like the rough look of bicycles.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Wow thats an old post. Someone did some digging.



I'm curious to the whereabouts of this pair?
Do you still have either or both?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I've posted mine a few times on the CABE, but here it is again. I really like the rough look.
> 
> View attachment 397627



I love this! Awesome look, great blue, love the OP bike too; I want a Firestone Bike....
I also like to see the Early members that replyed @Gary Mc @schwinndoggy @slick @azbug-i @frankster41 and @Dave Marko @55tbird


----------



## mrg (Dec 17, 2016)

Guess I'll jump on this old this old post, is that pair still together?, here's another version, my Colson Camelback Firestone Flying Ace I've owned 25+ yrs.


----------

